# Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?



## Clerks89 (22. September 2014)

*Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Wie der Thread - Name schon sagt, suche ich einen empfehlenswerten neuen Virenschutz. 
Derzeit nutze ich avast! free und würde gerne mal testweise auf einen neuen Schutz umsteigen (gerne auch Kostenpflichtig).

Er sollte am besten Ressourcenschonend sein und eventuell einen Gaming Mode (?) haben. 
Im Auge habe ich Kaspersky, ist dieser hierfür zu empfehlen?

Und wenn Kaspersky, welche Software davon genau (Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 oder Kaspersky Internet Security 2015)?


----------



## 442 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Kaspersky ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut, kostet aber halt auch Geld. Ich nutze die 360 Internet Security von Qihoo, dazu Malwarebytes Anti-Malware und für alle Fälle noch die Brain.exe.  360 ist ressourcenschonend, jedenfalls bremst sie meinen älteren Notebook nicht aus.
Suchst du nur einen Virenschutz oder willst du damit noch andere Bereiche abdecken (Firewall etc.)?


----------



## Clerks89 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*



442 schrieb:


> Kaspersky ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut, kostet aber halt auch Geld. Ich nutze die 360 Internet Security von Qihoo, dazu Malwarebytes Anti-Malware und für alle Fälle noch die Brain.exe.  360 ist ressourcenschonend, jedenfalls bremst sie meinen älteren Notebook nicht aus.
> Suchst du nur einen Virenschutz oder willst du damit noch andere Bereiche abdecken (Firewall etc.)?


 
Ich denke ich suche nur einen Virenschutz bzW. einen Schutz der zumindest die selben Dinge wie avast! free abdeckt. Dort wird meines Wissens auch keine eigene Firewall eingesetzt, oder?
Kenne mich mit diesen Dingen nur sehr wenig aus. =/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Firewalls von Anti-Virensuiten sind relativ sinnfrei. 
Erstens hat Windows eine eigene Software-Firewall welche Ihre Sache besser macht als 95% aller anderen (kostenpflichtigen) Firewalls.
Zweitens hat eigentlich jeder Router - zusätzlich zu Win-FW - eine "Hardware"-Firewall eingebaut.

Ein kleiner Vorteil den einige Software-Firewalls haben ist die etwas einfachere Konfiguration im Gegensatz zur Windows-FW.
Aber auch da gibts Abhilfe per Zusatztools

Der einzige wirklich Vorteil einer nicht kostenfreien AV-Suite ist das man meist etwas schneller Updates geliefert bekommt.
Aber solange man sich nicht Zero-Day-Exploits einfängt ist man auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite - so socher wie man halt in einem offenen Netz sein kann.

Ich verwende AVAST Free und werde - solange sich keine größeren (Kompatibilitäts-) Probleme ergeben sicher dabei bleiben.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Ich bin momentan bei Kaspersky IS 2015. Gefällt mir gut. Davor hatte ich Avast und auch keine Probleme. Du kannst auch Bitdefender AV testen. Ist ein reines AV ohne irgendwelchen "Schnickschnack".


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

habe in den letzten Jahren vieles getestet und installiert.:

NOD32  

Avast 

Bitdefender 

F-Secure 

Avira 

Avg 

Panda Cloud 

Commodo 

Norton habe ich nich getestet, habe vor einigen Jahren mit denen Erfahrungen "sammeln dürfen"... dat langt..

Bin nun, weil eine Jahreslizenz beim Asusboardkauf dabei war, mal testweise zu Kaspersky Antivirus gegangen, irgendwie finde ich, sind die immer noch die besten (ganz abschaltbar, wenig Ressourcenverbrauch, klasse Erkennung, ausgereifte GUI,...) 
Werde ich mir wohl im Anschluss auch wieder kaufen. Habe viele Jahre NOD genutzt, habe allerdings einigen Stress mit denen gehabt und auch im Bekanntenkreis...schade, Eset.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Emsisoft Anti-Malware ist auch immer einen Geheimtipp wert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Dieser Link dürfte dich interessieren : AV-TEST | Win XP, 7 & 8.1: Internet-Security-Suiten für *6 Monate im Dauertest*
Im folgenden Link wird unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen getestet, der aktuellste Test wurde unter WinXP im Juni gemacht : AV-TEST | Rootpage | Vergleichstests (nächster Test wieder unter Win7)
Der erste Link ist ein Langzeittest, der Zweite Link zeigt aktuellere Tests, man sieht bei beiden Links das sich die Leistungen relativ schnell verändern können.
Empfehlungen sind schön und gut, aber jede Software daraus hat stärken und schwächen die sich mit der Zeit verändern, daher halte ich wenig von ThomasGoe69's Auflistung, sind nur persönliche Erfahrungen verteilt auf einem längeren Zeitraum, viele Negativwertungen bzw Ansichten werden unlogischer weise automatisch auf folgende Versionen weiter vererbt ob sie stimmen oder nicht.
Mein bester Rat an dich, entscheide selbst, lasse dich nicht nicht von Nutzern beeinflussen und ließ dir die Tests durch.


----------



## dmxcom (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Habe nach mehreren Empfehlungen das 360 Security getestet und bin damit mehr als Zufrieden.
Hatte vorher Kaspersky,GData, FSecure, MS Defender etc getestet - jedoch war keines so Zufriedenstellend wie das.
Kein Wunder das es so gut abgeschnitten hat im Test und das sogar als Freeware 

360 Internet Security


----------



## Amon (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Emsisoft Anti-Malware ist auch immer einen Geheimtipp wert.


Meiner Meinung nach das beste am Markt zur Zeit. Hab ich auch am laufen.


----------



## CiD (6. November 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*



dmxcom schrieb:


> Habe nach mehreren Empfehlungen das 360 Security getestet und bin damit mehr als Zufrieden.
> Hatte vorher Kaspersky,GData, FSecure, MS Defender etc getestet - jedoch war keines so Zufriedenstellend wie das.
> Kein Wunder das es so gut abgeschnitten hat im Test und das sogar als Freeware
> 
> 360 Internet Security


Ich benutze das Teil jetzt gute 3 Monate unter Win8.1 und neige stark dazu es zu deinstallieren!
Nach jedem AV-Update (und die kommen täglich) bremst es sogut wie jede Aktion am System aus (öffnen von kleinen txt Dateien mit dem WinEditor oder Notepad++, öffnen des "Datei öffnen"-Dialogs aus verschiedenen Programmen heraus, das Starten des WindowsDateiExplorers....und noch mehr solcher trivialen Sachen...you name it!) bzw. blockiert das ganze System was teilweise zu Programmabstürzen inkl. nötigem reboot führt! Selbst bei Aktivitäten in Ausnahme-Verzeichnissen nörgelt das Teil rum! Wozu konfiguriert man Ausnahmen wenn diese dann doch ignoriert werden?
Dabei hab ich das AV auf mittlerer Stufe. Will mir nicht ausmalen was auf höchster Stufe passiert...kann man vermutlich nicht mal mehr die Maus bewegen ohne das jede Zeigerposition auf Malware überprüft wird....

Von der Erkennungsrate her bin ich auch völlig zufrieden auch wenn die ständigen Popups nerven, finde ich es besser gefragt zu werde was getan werden soll. Aber das der 360rp-Prozess nach 3 Monaten "Lernphase" beim kleinsten Anzeichen trivialer Aktionen so stark das System ausbremst, finde ich absolut !


----------



## TroaX (6. November 2014)

*AW: Empfehlenswerter/"Bester" - Virenschutz für Gamer?*

Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit den kostenlosen Tools

*Avira Antivir*
Viele Fehlalarme. Ständig nervende Popups.

*360 Internet Security*
Extrem viele Fehlalarme. Ich kann bestimmte Anwendungen damit nicht einmal richtig verwenden und wirklich komplett Abschalten lässt es sich auch nicht.

*Avast*
Erkennungsrate zu gering. Wir haben zur Virenentfernung oft Geräte mit Avast da. Das Sicherheitskonzept scheint zwar bei den AV-Test's einigermaßen zu funktionieren. Aber in der Realität tun sich die Dinger doch etwas schwerer.

*AVG*
Ohhhoo besonders böse bei einem Wechsel auf selbiges. Hat hier im Bekanntenkreis schon einigen Betriebssystemen den Garr ausgemacht. Ne danke das fasse ich selber nicht an.

Von den anderen habe ich bisher nicht viel mitbekommen. Liegt aber auch daran, das erstens die Verbreitung mau und zum zweiten ich mir meinen Schutz auch etwas kosten lasse.

Ich nutze momentan Kaspersky Pure 3.0 (Wenn Chip es schon günstig anbietet). Davor nutzte ich KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security). Bei beidem spürt man den Betrieb selbiger nicht. Die Konfiguration der Firewall ist richtig gut gelungen. Besonders gut finde ich auch die Begleitenden Maßnahmen für das Onlinebanking. Der Mailschutz für POP3, IMAP, SMTP etc, sind nützlich, wenn man mit Mail-Client's arbeitet. Der Leistungsumfang ist da schon enorm.

Wer da aber etwas geiziger ist, kann auch zum Kaspersky Antivirus greifen. Aber mir persönlich kommt da nichts kostenloses mehr ins Haus. Ich werde bei nächsten Lizenzauslauf wieder zu Pure greifen, da ich die Datenverschlüssellung liebgewonnen habe. Meine Daten landen alle nur noch verschlüsselt ins OneDrive 

Die Erkennugsraten sind Top und egal ob beim zocken oder beim arbeiten. Man hat kaum Performanceeinbußen. Wirklich merken tut man es nur auf N270 Netbooks mit 1GB RAM. Aber auf den Dingern ist selbst der schlechteste kostenlose AV-Schutz schon zu viel 

NACHTRAG: KIS hat außerdem einen Adware-Cleaner mit am Board. Ganz hilfreich, da ja der kostenlose AdwCleaner seine Arbeit ja nicht mehr richtig hinbekommt


----------

